# (V) Kung Fu Panda und Lego Indiana Jones



## MadBaer (28. Januar 2009)

hallo,

Ich brauch die beiden Games nicht! Sie sind noch verschweißt, es ist ein Doppelpack. Preisvorschlag könnt Ihr machen.

mfg


----------

